# Spalted Pecan Crotch



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I finally found the time to finish sawing my pecan stash. this is a combo of 2 5' logs.
First log























2nd Log
















Enjoy,
Tim


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Oooh nice!
Somebody's going to want those.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I want them but they're just to far away from me :-(


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Tim ships em.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh snap, those are beautiful.


----------

